# Russian Freighter Night Dive 22 Nov 08



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm putting together a night dive to the Russian Freighter aka the San Pablo for Saturday night. We'll do a dive just prior to sunset then once the sun goes down, the fun starts! We'll be meeting at the shop around 3-3:30pm. The cost of the trip is $110. You will need a glowstick (chemlight) and two lights. Call MBT for more details 850.455.7702


----------

